# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Belgische en Nederlandse woorden

## Leontien

Er kunnen binnen de Nederlandse taal wel eens verwarring ontstaan tussen de Belgen en de Nederlanders. Zo kun je maar zien dat er verschillende dialecten zijn. In dit topic kun je de woorden of zinnen plaatsen die speciaal in jouw omgeving voorkomen. Je kunt er de betekenis bij zetten of anderen laten raden wat het betekent.

Veel plezier!!!!

----------


## christel1

Oké, nu het topic is aangemaakt, gaan we er aan beginnen zeker ? 
Wat is een "marcelleken"..... ?

----------


## christel1

Degene die het raadt mag het volgend raadsel plaatsen misschien ? Of is dat geen goed idee ?

----------


## sietske763

is op zich wel een leuk idee, maar als we er niet uitkomen zitten we 3 dagen te gokken.....??

snoepgoed??

----------


## christel1

Nee hoor, na 2 dagen zal ik een tip geven.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Het is een t-shirt  :Wink: 

We gingen bij de vregere buurvrouw altijd "dikdoun in toene"

----------


## dotito

Snoepgoed zijn bollekes  :Big Grin: 

Wat is pekesstoemp?

----------


## Agnes574

pekesstoemp is wortelstampot
Marcelleke is een onderhemdje

Wat is een tas in belgische betekenis?  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Een kopje?

----------


## christel1

dat wordt hier precies een groot succes i like it .....

----------


## christel1

een tas ? een sjat op zijn vlaams ? een sjat koffie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het wordt hier aardig een raadspelletje zeg...ha,ha,.... :Big Grin:  komt er òòk nog een antwoord, of maar weer een dagje wachten..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Ik zal al een ander woord geven om op te lossen.....
Een "zinneken"..... belgischer kan het niet zijn....

----------


## Agnes574

> Een kopje?


Idd!!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

zinneken??
Een zin??

----------


## Agnes574

Belgisch; een klak....  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

nou, ik kan het nu al niet meer bolwerken.............
waar gaat het nu over??
welk woord bedoel ik?
over zinneken of een klak??

----------


## christel1

over een "zinneken", ik denk dat het in het woordenboek staat.... 't is een brussels woord en heeft iets met een dier te maken (tip)

----------


## sietske763

zindelijk???

----------


## dotito

Een klak = een pet.

En "zinneken", dat woord ken ik niet?

----------


## christel1

als je het intikt op google, staat het op de eerste pagina ergens onderaan, dus allen daarheen.....

----------


## Oki07

Straathond??

----------


## christel1

ja Oki07 dat is het ..... nu is het aan jou de beurt om een woord te plaatsen....

----------


## Oki07

Vind ik moeilijk hoor, want wat is nu een Nederlands woord/uitdrukking/gebruik dat Belgen niet kennen? 
Kennen jullie een kapsalon en dan bedoel ik niet waar je je haar laat knippen  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Twee dingen heb ik nog bedacht/gevonden:

"Kat in het bakkie" 

"Dat zit wel snor"

----------


## christel1

Dat zit wel snor = dat zit wel goed, dat zit wel juist

----------


## christel1

kapsalon =shoarmabroodje met frietjes en kaas onder de gril ???? Of omgedraaid, eerst de frietjes dan de shoarma en dan de kaas op een broodje en dan onder de gril ?

----------


## Oki07

Volgens mij eerst frietjes.
Een poosje geleden had mijn vriend het erg laat gemaakt en was na het uitgaan naar de shoarmatent geweest en had hetzelfde genomen als een vriend van hem. Hij vertelde de volgende dag dat hij zoiets vreemds op had: patat met shoarma eroverheen en dan ook nog kaas. hij wist niet van het bestaan van een kapsalon af :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

kat int bakkie : een makkie (gemakkelijk)?

----------


## Oki07

> kat int bakkie : een makkie (gemakkelijk)?


 Yep, klopt!

----------


## Oki07

> Dat zit wel snor = dat zit wel goed, dat zit wel juist


Yep, klopt ook! Volgens mij is het voor Belgen makkelijker ons te begrijpen hoor. Dat Zinneke had ik toch moeten googlen.

Ik heb heel vroeg wel eens een andere naam voor spijkerjack gehoord; kan dat?

----------


## Agnes574

spijkerjack = jeansvest

(Jeans)tuinsbroek = salopette

----------


## sietske763

ned uitdrukking;
je kan me de boom in

----------


## dotito

Het hangt allemaal mijne niekkel uit? (ra ra :Big Grin: )

----------


## christel1

je kan me de boom in, ik durf het niet goed schrijven want dan zwieren ze me er hier af.... je kan mijn kl.... kussen of je kan naar de maan lopen.... 
Het hangt mijn nikkel uit = het hangt me de keel uit ?

----------


## christel1

wat is "gesjost".... ?

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja dat is het  :Big Grin: 

Gesjost betekent in de problemen zitten. Alé dat denk ik hé!

----------


## christel1

Nog iets anders Do.... 't is ook nogal een vies woord....

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Wacht is betekent het niet n....ken? (sorry voor mijn uitspraak)

----------


## christel1

awel Do, als je er "ver" voorzet dan heb je het, nu is het aan jou.... je kan het ook zo zeggen, ik heb het aan mijne "rekker", aan mijn broek... ze zijn mij aan het vern...ken....
Volgende uitdrukking aub....

----------


## dotito

Zal mij een worst wezen? (ra ra :Wink: )

----------


## sietske763

betekent; wat kan mij dat allemaal schelen
in NL bestaat deze uitdrukking ook

----------


## sietske763

nieuw nl woord,

fratsen

----------


## christel1

fratsen = grappen uithalen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tjonge jonge goedenmorgen, je moet het wel goed volgen...ha,ha,...die kapsalon had ik nooit van gehoord in het Nederlands? bedoelen ze dan die tent waar je eet of het eten? het laatste denk ik...oke merci  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

kapsalon is vlees,patat en saus,
ik eet het wel eens in de stad
tegenover mediamarkt
toen ik het voor het eerst hoorde...van zoon....was ik zo verbaasd
maar het is idd lekker

----------


## christel1

Ik was dat gaan googlen..... is toch iets makkelijk hoor dat zoekmachine op de pc.... in brussel noemen ze dat een "mitrallette".... broodje, vlees, saus, maar geen kaas, wel frieten natuurlijk

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha jeetje al die rare dialecten! Ik kom echt uit een streek waar absoluut zo goed als niets in dialect wordt gesproken!

----------


## sietske763

> Ik was dat gaan googlen..... is toch iets makkelijk hoor dat zoekmachine op de pc.... in brussel noemen ze dat een "mitrallette".... broodje, vlees, saus, maar geen kaas, wel frieten natuurlijk


ja en vooral veel patat, lekker goedkoop voor hun

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, ik vraag altijd met kip, dan krijg je een grote kippefilet in stukjes gesneden in het broodje en je ziet het ze bakken voor je neus, dus qua vlees betreft valt dat wel mee, ik vind dat er altijd te weinig frieten op zijn, al ja de groenten erbij was ik vergeten te melden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Frietmeiden...ha,ha,....wat eten we lekker met die speciale broodjes namen...wat jij zegt Christel dat is ook lachen...mitrallette....het moet niet zotter worden zeg....wat is er mis met gewoon een broodje met puntje puntje puntje om te zeggen.... :Big Grin: ....pffffffffffffffff

Bedankt voor je antwoord Sietske inzake Kapsalon...tegenover de Mediamarkt...hmm  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Allé ik ga er nog een woord opzetten: 
een seut.....

----------


## Agnes574

een seut - een trutje

----------


## christel1

yep, aan jou de beurt....

----------


## christel1

Ik zal er nog een typisch woord op zetten 
Ne palteau....... oudere zoals ik moeten dat kennen

----------


## gossie

Ne palteau, is dat geen Frans woord! Christel?  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

je kan het ook palto noemen, 't is een brussels woord en maar ook de bourgeoisie in België gebrukte dat woord heel veel.... en zeker in Gent en omstreken, daar zat vroeger nog veel van de hogere burgerij die frans spraken omdat dat chiquer was. Mijn ma heeft haar studies nog in het frans moeten doen, er bestonden gewoon geen vlaamse scholen in Vlaanderen en in Brussel..... 't is een kledingstuk, een tip dus....

----------


## Luuss0404

ne palteau is een mantel  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

yep Luus, aan jou de eer .....

----------


## Luuss0404

Ken ik ja nait roeken

----------


## christel1

amai, dat is chinees voor mij.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Haha kan ik me wat bij voorstellen want het is Gronings dialect  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

dat kan ik toch niet weten ? Volgens google dus ..... dus dat is echt chinees voor mij....

----------


## christel1

Is het juist Luus ? 
wat betekent bij ons "er is volk in de statie".....

----------


## Agnes574

Er zijn mensen int café???

----------


## christel1

nope ....

----------


## Agnes574

Geef 's een hint dan??
"Er is veel volk aanwezig"??

----------


## christel1

Het heeft iets met vrouwelijke eigenschappen te maken, je woont toch in de omstreken van gent ? Vraag het eens aan je buurman, je zal het direct weten dan, typisch gentse uitspraak..... en jij hebt het ook heb ik gelezen in een ander topic.....

----------


## Ronald68

@ Christel: 
In het Nederlands is het "een bos hout voor de deur".

En op zijn MC's http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2610 niet nodig  :Wink: 
Of zit ik er naast?

----------


## christel1

Nog een tip,het heeft iets met vrouwelijke eigenschappen te maken..... allé komaan jongens jullie kijken er allemaal graag naar, zeker in de zomer....

----------


## gossie

Hi hi ha ha

ik vind dit erg leuk  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :d :d:d

----------


## Agnes574

Iemand die grote borsten heeft??
Er is zicht op grote borsten??
Er komt iemand langs met grote borsten??

----------


## christel1

yep aggie, thats it....

----------


## Agnes574

Jihaaa....

Weet ik er zo snel nog één?????????
Ned of belgisch??? Ik ben een nederlandse die in België woont, maar ik snap zowel ned als belg uitdrukkingen vaak niet..haha; ben aant aftakelen!!  :Big Grin: 

*Een 'sjacoche' is int nederlands?????????

----------


## Agnes574

> @ Christel,
> Haha kan ik me wat bij voorstellen want het is Gronings dialect


Gronings dialect is vals spelen hé Luuss, dat snappen de meeste nederlanders zelfs niet  :Wink: .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

gewoon googlen Agnes, 't stond op internet.... 
een sjacoche = een handtas ? 
Komaan mensjes, smijt er hier wat woorden op, gezellig spelen..... maar wel iets laten weten of het geraden is of niet he....

----------


## Luuss0404

Ken ik ja nait roeken = Dat kan ik toch niet weten  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

't stond letterlijk op google Luus..... ik ben een google mie he.... en het mijne stond ook op google hoor.... de eerste op de rij eigenlijk ....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
ja waar googlen wel niet goed voor is  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

ik zal er nog iets opzetten 
ze is van haar berrelken gevallen....

----------


## Oki07

Ze is van haar voetstuk gevallen?

----------


## christel1

je bent er bijna, heeft iets met gezondheid te maken....

----------


## Agnes574

Ze is flauw gevallen?? Van haar sies gegaan???

----------


## christel1

yep.... van hare sies gegaan dat is zo'n typisch gents woord he...

----------


## Agnes574

yip  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Allé Agnes, zet jij er eens een oermoeilijk op nu....

----------


## Agnes574

Belgisch; ambras maken = in nederlands?

----------


## Agnes574

> Allé Agnes, zet jij er eens een oermoeilijk op nu....


Moeilijk hoor Christel ... ik ben een nederlandse die in België woont  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

ambras maken = ruzie maken.... 
Oei nu zal ik er een moeten gaan zoeken zeker ?

----------


## Agnes574

Yep, idd Christel  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ne "kontekletser"....

----------


## Agnes574

Een kontlikker int nederlands??
Iemand die alles doet om bij een ander int gevlei te komen??

Of ist iemand die achter een ander z'n rug praat??

----------


## christel1

Het heeft iets met feestkledij te maken....

----------


## Agnes574

carnavalvierder????

----------


## christel1

Nee echt feestkledij, meestal wordt het op een huwelijk gedragen....

----------


## Agnes574

Een pak , een smoking???????????
Een jarretelgordel ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

een smoking Agnes, ik zie een man nog niet met ne jarretellegordel rondlopen op een huwelijksfeest... die flappen van een smoking die kletsen op je bips, daarom een "kontekletser"

----------


## Agnes574

Aha ... ok  :Wink: 

Belgisch woord ; percijnen  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

moet ik de percijnen eens optrekken ? Rolluiken ?????

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... jaaaaaa!
Een belg weet dat natuurlijk wat dat betekent  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Voor jou moet ik eigenlijk een typisch nederlands woord vinden ...  :Wink: 
Zal 's denken; intussen is de beurt weer aan jou!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Wat drink je als je een mazout bestelt op café....

----------


## Agnes574

bier met cola  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is nen velo???
deze is voor de nederlanders hé; de belgen kennen deze allemaal!!

----------


## gossie

oh deze Nederlander kent het niet; nen velo!!!!??? hi hi

----------


## sietske763

ik zou het ook niet weten

----------


## Oki07

Een fiets?

----------


## Agnes574

Idd een fiets!!
Nu is het aan jou Oki om een woord te verzinnen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oki07

Maar dat wist ik alleen maar, omdat dat frans is. Ehm een nieuw woord:

Gestampte muisjes

----------


## Oki07

Zal ik het maar verklappen dan?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach lekker,.. dat at ik als klein meisje, dat kreeg ik op mijn boterham....dus Broodbeleg  :Big Grin:  of mag ik dat niet verklappen als Nederlandse Oki0? 

volgende woord dan maar? Wisser.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps: ik heb gelachen om het stukje van Christel èn Agnes  :Big Grin:  7 febr 2011 kontekletser zegt Christel en Agnes gaf er leuke antwoorden op...haha ik moest er om grinneken...grappig hoor, leuke conversatie meiden...doegieeee

----------


## Agnes574

Wisser - raamwisser???
Of een gum???

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Bingo....nou goed zeg....een raamwisser, een trekker zeggen we ook wel er tegen....Geslaagd, jij bent...  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

wat is een "buster"?

----------


## Agnes574

buster ... bh?? brommer??
Nog nooit van gehoord!!

----------


## gossie

@ Agnes je bent wel warm met je 2e woord. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

scooter??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bustier??????????? ( lingerie)  :Big Grin:  zoals Madonno heeft?.....

----------


## gossie

ha ha helaas geen lingerie, Elisabeth hi hi :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Maar Agnes heeft het juist. :Smile:  jazeker een buster is een scootmobiel. :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

een belgisch woord dan weer ... effe denken hoor... 
Een supo.. (weet niet eens of ik het juist schrijf??? Do, Christel???)  :Big Grin: 

Een sup(p)o opsteken  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

dat komt eigenlijk van het franse supositoir.... zetpil voor de NL onder ons...

----------


## Agnes574

Ja, da was wel voor de nederlanders om te raden hé Christel  :Wink: !

----------


## christel1

Oesje, zet er dan maar iets anders op...

----------


## gossie

@ Christel,

Dit is nou typisch een belgische mop. ha ha hi hi. :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een sup opsteken? ha,ha...ik dacht aan een sigaret  :Stick Out Tongue: 
dus een zetpilleke...oke....merci

----------


## Agnes574

Weet er zo vlug geen... ik denk nl nog steeds int nederlands en niet int belgs  :Big Grin: 
Kun jij me helpen Christel.. of Do of wie dan ook???? Vind dit juist zo'n leuk topic!

Een nederlandse dan maar voor de belgen ; wat is een bord 'snert'?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja ik weet dat wel, Mààrrrrrrrrrrr ik mag het niet zeggen want ik ben Hollands  :Big Grin:  , ja inderdaad Agnes dit is een hele leuke site...ik zal er beter op letten....
doegie...fijne avond....ehh ben je wat sloom lees ik ergens anders, doe maar rustig aan dan, je trekt wel weer in model...ik ben ook niet fit genoeg om overal op te reageren, maar ik probeer wel steeds om wat te lezen...soms kan ik het onthouden, en soms minder...bye
Warme groeten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Wat betekent het woordje"jolegie" ra ra ra........ :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Misschien net als het woord jolig, Dotito :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Sorrie meid goed geprobeerd, maar helaas niet juist  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## chriske

Jolegie = zoo in het Antwerps , just ????

----------


## Agnes574

En 'mijn' BORD SNERT?? Aléé Belgen, doe 's uw best!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

erwtensoep ?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wauw: ik zeg niets dat doet Agnes.... :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

:Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Trouwens kennen jullie het woord: "onderlaatst"?

Of is dit misschien een dialect vorm.!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Erwtensoep is idd 'snert', goed zo christel!!  :Wink: 
Jolegie is dat de zoo??

Onderlaatst = onlangs???

----------


## Agnes574

Christel,Do en ik moeten niet de enigen zijn die met woorden afkomen hé ... komaan belgjes en nederlandertjes... doe mee!!! Houdt het enkel overzichtelijk  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Ik wil wel meedoen, maar ik vind het best lastig om een typisch nl woord te verzinnen. Ik bedoel, hagelslag kennen we allemaal, toch?

----------


## gossie

Klopt Agnes :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Gossie,

Klopt 'onderlaatst = onlangs' ??
Of bedoel je ; klopt dat anderen ook met woorden mogen komen??

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: ja wat is dat eigenlijk onderlaatst? allez bent gij een Belg geworden ofzo? ha,ha  :Big Grin:  ( fantastische taal) onlangs misschien? het kan dialect zijn Gossie...we gaan het horen....Hagelslag is lekker, wie riep dat ook alweer?  :Stick Out Tongue: ....
ik wacht op de uitslag van onderlaatst en ja dan moeten we meer ons best doen om woorden te bedenken...sorry ik weet het soms ook niet, maar enfin, beter ons best doen, want het is hartstikke leuk eigenlijk...toedeloe...

----------


## gossie

@ Elisabeth,

Onderlaatst betekent onlangs, klein tijdje geleden.

Ik weet dat sommige mensen in Nederland het woord niet kennen. Dus vandaar Elisabeth dacht ik, misschien is het wel dialect.?????? :Wink: 
Maar jah, als Agnes het weet, als Nederlandse in Begie woont!! :Big Grin: 

Dan is het toch ok dacht ik. :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

En/of heb jij een andere betekenis ervan, Elisabeth?

----------


## christel1

wat betekent "sneukelen" ra ra ra ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sneukelen Christel  :Wink:  ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh Snurken? of ehhh Snorkelen ( onder water)
ik ben benieuwd...

Gossie: onderlaatst = klein tijdje geleden dank je wel.. :Stick Out Tongue:  ik schreef: = onlangs misschien? ..bijna hetzelfde toch?  :Big Grin:  leukkkkk

----------


## christel1

nee nee, nog in de verste verte niet... helemaal naast

----------


## Agnes574

sneukelen is volgens mij een lekker hapje verorberen, zoals chocolade of een gebakje??

----------


## christel1

yep, eigenlijk is het meer snoepen maar ik reken het toch goed hoor.. nu is het aan jou

----------


## dotito

jolegie is idd de zoo  :Big Grin:  just !!!


Voila hier nog een woordje,maar is wel dialect, een kazak ?  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

kazak is dat misschien een dikke buik?

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Zal een tip geven>kinderen hebben er een nodig voor naar school te gaan????

Nu heb ik eigenlijk al teveel gezegd. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Kazak = een rugzak??

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is 'Kuisen' int nederlands??

----------


## christel1

ne rugzak... ?

----------


## Agnes574

een rugzak is zo'n tas die je op je rug draagt met riemen over je schouders (ver alle kinderen hebben die op hun rug om naar school te gaan..op de fiets bijv handen vrij) ken je dat niet Christel?
Int engels noemen ze dat volgens mij een 'Backpack'

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kazak?....doe mij maar een Kozak!!! haha ehhh  :Big Grin:  (geintje)

effe serieus nu....kazak is dat een rugzakje ( voor de schoolkinderen)  :Embarrassment:  Leukkkkkk

ik hoor het antwoord wel en dan zal ik een nieuw woord bedenken.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: is het gèèn rugzak?.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kuisen Agnes.....kousen misschien....panty's....of ben ik nu helemaal koud aan het worden door het verkeerde antwoord....  :Big Grin:  helpppp

----------


## christel1

bah ja het is een rugzak... want als ze zeggen ik ga mijn kazak afdraaien bedoelen ze hier, ik ga werken... met je rugzak op je rug...

----------


## Agnes574

Kuisen ... Elisa, je zit er hééééél erg naast  :Wink: 

kazak is een rugzak ja, zowel voor kids als voor werkmensen als voor kampeerders etc  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gatdamme Agnes....

Ehh ff denken...Kuisen = Liefkozen?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

toch leuk om te lezen dat het een rugzak is. :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Kuisen .... tip; water,spons,dweil,stofzuiger.. nu heb ik het makkelijk gemaakt hoor  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

kuisen is poetsen je huis proper maken en een kazak is idd een rugzak.

Helemaal juist Aggie  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Héy Do,
Kuisen was aan de nederlanders om te raden hé gekkie!!* KUISEN = SCHOONMAKEN*
Xx Ag

Zet jij er nu maar een nieuw woord op en een nederlands lid een nederlands woord!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Agnes èn Dodito....SCHOONMAKEN dus!!!!  :Big Grin:  allez...poetsen maar...

----------


## dotito

Aggie,

OEPS!!!!!!SORRIE.... :EEK!: nu versta ik het is ieder om beurt  :Big Grin: 

@Elisa,

Nu kom je er gemakkelijk vanaf hé! :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dootje: haha, inderdaad ik las het antwoord op een ander forum waar iemand zegt: koelkast kuisen, maar ja ik was het alweer ff vergeten om op deze site te zetten...dank je wel allbei, leuk hoor... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik probeer een woord te bedenken maar ik weet er geen....nog maar een nachtje over slapen dus...Sorryyyyyyyy  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Awel, ik weet nog een goed woord "kreften".... allemaal zoeken nu he...

----------


## Agnes574

Kreften = Zeuren, zagen tegen iemand!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik mocht meedoen, want ik ben nederlandse en kende dat woord niet  :Wink: .
Er bestaat zowaar een vlaams woordenboek op google; juist ontdekt > super!!

----------


## Agnes574

Weer een belgische voor de nederlanders;
'Er een lap op geven' .....

Toen ik juist in België kwam wonen wist ik écht niet wat dat was  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ehhhhhhhh er een KUS op geven?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Neeee... hééééééél koud!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

en ik mag weer niet meedoen se.... ik zal er es een lap op geven....

----------


## Agnes574

Christel, van mij mag je meedoen hoor; de nederlanders gaan het toch niet raden  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik zal er eens een knal op geven? is dat het antwoord? Jeetje zeg  :Big Grin:  pfffffffff

----------


## christel1

we gaan ze nog wat laten sukkelen he Aggie ?

----------


## Ronald68

Er tegen aan gaan,

Kom kom zo moeilijk is dat toch niet? En dat voor een Noorderling?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Is dat het antwoord?  :Stick Out Tongue:  wat Ronald geeft/zegt....grrrrr....Ag en Christel, waar zijn jullie?  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## christel1

ja ja dat is het Elisa, er tegen aan gaan... we gaan er eens goed aan beginnen....

----------


## gossie

beppen

----------


## christel1

beppen : op koffieklets gaan, chatten, tetteren zeker ?

----------


## gossie

idd Christel. Beppen is kletsen. Proficiat :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

En wat is Beppe dan?

----------


## Oki07

Een vrouw die nooit haar mond kan houden?  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een Moeke?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

de echtgenoot van pake (fries)
beppe is oma en pake is opa(?????)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hmmm klinkt goed Siestske.... :Big Grin:  nou Ronald klopt het allemaal?

----------


## christel1

nee nee het klopt, je moet eens gaan googlen, betekenis beppe, vind je echt alles hoor...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke rustig maar.......ha,ha,...dagggggggggggggg  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, ik moet dikwijls de betekenis gaan googlen voor mijn dochter haar studies.... daarmee ben ik zo'n google konijn geworden hoor....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heerlijk dat je kinderen hebt Christel, je wordt zelf nog een lerares van alles wat je opzoekt op google en ervan opsteekt...een mooi gegeven...ik doe dat nooit, maar mischien moet ik dat dan maar eens doen, dan leer ik nog iets...dank je wel.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

bah, lerares niet hoor.... maar je leert er wel veel mee bij. Ik ga ook googlen op al mijn meds die ik slik, omdat die bijsluiters altijd zo klein gedrukt zijn dat je er een vergrootglas voor nodig hebt en dat heb ik thuis niet en mijn ogen worden al wat ouder.... ik ook dus, kissies

----------


## Ronald68

Klopt Sietske beppe is oma in het Fries

----------


## Agnes574

Wat zijn 'sletsen' int nederlands?  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Vrouwen die sex hebben met mannen die een vriendin/vrouw/gezin hebben thuis die op die manier flink bedonderd worden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: zo zo jij bedoeld misschien sletten? en die kerels dan?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( vuile ratten)

Sletsen zegt Agnes..ik heb geen idee, maar Christel zal wel tegen mij roepen, Elisa ga naar Google toe.... :Big Grin:  hihi doegie....wel handig voor je medicijnen dat kan ik mij prima voorstellen èn andere zaken natuurlijk...och ja...natuurlijk zie ik jou niet als schooljuf voor de klas Christel....haha, volgens mij heb je daar helemaal geen geduld voor...byeeee,  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Greetz....

----------


## Neetje

Elisa: Dan weet je nu ook gelijk met wat voor vrouw ik te maken heb gehad 2 jaar lang  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

He Elisa, ik ben belgische en weet natuurlijk wat het betekent.... en ik zie mezelf heel goed voor de klas staan hoor, ik heb nl heel veel geduld, heb mijn dochter vroeger heel veel geholpen met taal, oa de franse grammatica en daar moet je wel wat geduld voor hebben, zeker als ze het verkeerd aangeleerd hebben op school en in mijn vroegere job heb ik ook nog opleidingen gegeven aan mensen en ik had liever een vraag "te veel" dan dat ze een kemel sloegen... nu raden nog naar het woord kemel misschien ?

----------


## sietske763

> Elisa: Dan weet je nu ook gelijk met wat voor vrouw ik te maken heb gehad 2 jaar lang


nou dan moet je blij zijn dat je ervan af bent, neetje!!

----------


## Ronald68

blunder, flater, vergissing als ik het goed heb. Zo ja dan zal ik met wat nieuws komen.

----------


## Neetje

> nou dan moet je blij zijn dat je ervan af bent, neetje!!


Ben dr nog niet helemaal vanaf, want door haar ben ik naar de klote en leef ik nog op medicijnen. De pijn is nog elke dag voelbaar, het heeft me veel gedaan allemaal. Teveel, maar ik kom boven!

----------


## Agnes574

sletsen zijn slippers!!

----------


## Agnes574

Kemel?? geen idee!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Sletsen=Slippers.... :Big Grin:  Dank je wel hoor.... we glijden wat af....

Kemel=Flater...ja dat dacht ik ook Ronald.... :Wink: 

Christel: lieve schat, op 8/4 zeg je..Bah "ik" lerares, nee hoor.... :Stick Out Tongue:  en op 13/4 zie jij je heel goed voor de klas staan...hou jij mij voor de gek? haha maffie....
ik vindt het wel knap dat je dat allemaal gdaan hebt, en dat je de Franse Taal goed kent...geweldig..ik ben een beetje jaloers...fijne dag  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ha Elisa, ja ik ben geen wandelend woordenboek he... zo had ik het eerst bedoeld... maar ik kan heel goed iets uitleggen aan kinderen qua taal enzo, niet volgens het boekje maar gewoon in mensentaal.... en als lerares moet je veel geduld hebben he. Ik zou hier het kak-regeltje eens moeten opzetten maar zal het maar in een pm doen hoor.... 
Kissies

----------


## Neetje

Wat is een kak-regeltje :P

----------


## christel1

Oei neetje, ik weet niet of ik dat hier mag schrijven hoor.. maar alle zal het toch maar doen... 
Het heeft iets met spellingsregels te maken eigenlijk, vervoeging van werkwoorden in de tegenwoordige tijd omdat daar nogal veel fouten tegen gemaakt worden dus het gaat als volgt 
Ik kak (zonder t) kak ik ? 
jij kakt (met een t) maar kak jij (valt de t weg)?
hij kakt (met een t) - kakt hij (de t blijft)?
Deze regel kan je toepassen op elk werkwoord
Dus ook 
ik vind (zonder t)
jij vindt (met een t) maar vind jij ? (zonder t)
hij vindt (met een t) en vindt hij ? (met een t)
Zo kan je alles makkelijk onthouden he ? 
Groetjes 
Christel

----------


## sietske763

ik heb dat geleerd met het woordje ""lopen""
ik loop
hij loopt
loopt hij.........
enz enz

nu maar weer snel woorden raden........
wie is er nu aan de beurt?

----------


## christel1

Ik denk Aggie of zo ?

----------


## Agnes574

Nee hoor, verzinnen jullie maar wat!
Zit momenteel zonder inspiratie  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb ook helemaal geen puf om wat te bedenken...mijn hoofd is leeg maar er zitten nog wel hersenen in....beetje geklutst af en toe denk ik.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bedankt voor je toelichting Christel....soms kan ik moeilijk dingen in mij opnemen of onthouden..ik maak veel schrijffouten, probeer alles te verbeteren maar soms laat ik het staan, dan ben ik te moe ...wel mooi dat je uitlegt, en wat hèèrlijk dat je er geduld voor hebt...Merci Madam  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb er één ... het is een belgische en volgens mij nog dialect ook  :Wink: 
Wat is een 'kurtewagen'?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Verschieten was dus blijkbaar ook een goeie  :Wink: .... = schrikken int nederlands  :Big Grin: 

Nu weer naar de 'kurtwagen' ... tip; het heeft één wiel ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

kurtwagen misschien een kruiwagen, dat heeft maar 1 wiel he en je moet het nog duwen ook pffff

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kurtwagen? Gebruik je dat in een circus? op een fiets met èèn wiel rijden? hahahhahahhaha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  hmmm ben benieuwd...och ja, ik ben geen google zoeker.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps: ehhhhhhhhhhh wat Christel zegt lijkt mij logischer!!!! Toedeloe

----------


## Agnes574

Een 'kurtwagen' is idd een kruiwagen  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

'de futs'

----------


## Agnes574

de futs ... de moed hebben???

----------


## Elisabeth9

De futs? de Groeten of de Ballen misschien?  :Stick Out Tongue:  afscheidswoorden

----------


## Agnes574

Gossie, 
Geef 's een hint????

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Waar ben jij????????????????? Groetjes dan maar....haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij is Gossie op vakantie ....

----------


## christel1

ik vind het ook niet op google..... niet normaal te noemen

----------


## gossie

Hoi lieve mensen,

ik ben niet met vakantie. 'de futs' is leeg. misschien een klein hintje. Een grotere hint komt evt. later.
Ik weet het niet, misschien is het wel dialect. Wij praten altijd over als de futs leeg is. Dan kunnen we dat niet meer doen. 
Succes ermee.

----------


## Agnes574

de futs ..... de beurs/portemonnee/rekening??
de futs ..... de energiebron is leeg/geen 'fut' meer hebben om nog iets te doen???

----------


## gossie

goed zo Agnes, de beurs/portomonnee.

----------


## Agnes574

Jippie!!! De 'futs' is gelukkig niet leeg hier; moet vanmiddag om aqua-spullen  :Big Grin: .

Een nieuw woord;
.... kan zo snel niets bedenken; iemand anders een nieuw woord???

----------


## gossie

:Big Grin:  :Smile:  succes met je aqua en fijn om te horen dat de futs niet leeg is. :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Amai....uwe bebbel staat ook geen twee minuten stil? ra ra  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## gossie

kippenhok

----------


## MissMolly

Ja, die versta ik ook nog wel....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Uwe bebbel = je mond/kwebbel/babbel/spraakwater....

Kippenhok= drukte van jewelste in huis??

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

bebbel is helemaal juist geraden  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Kippenhok zeggen wij ook, hoor 
(regio Rotterdam)

----------


## MissMolly

Dan ben ik wel benieuwd hoe wijd verbreid of hoe regionaal deze uitdrukking is:

van de weeromstuit

Ik heb het altijd een doodnormale uitdrukking gevonden, tot ik merkte dat een paar Brabantse collega's hem niet kenden.

----------


## gossie

ken ik niet.!! misschien toch iets regionaals, miss Molly :Smile:

----------


## christel1

van de weeromstuit : een reactie maken op iets, bv omdat zij ging huilen ging hij van de weeromstuit vloeken.....

----------


## MissMolly

Heb je die opgerzocht, of kennen jullie de uitdrukking in België ook?

----------


## dotito

Nog nooit gehoord geen van beiden..... :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Opgezocht he.... wikipeda (google).... een beetje zeuren mag toch ook nog he en ze gebruiken hier ook zo'n soort gezegde "van de weerbluts".... en daaruit kon ik het ene uit het andere opmaken....

----------


## MissMolly

Die lijkt er inderdaad wel veel op, ja.
Als ik die had gehoord zou ik waarschijnlijk ook wel geweten hebben wat er bedoeld werd.

----------


## christel1

meiden, google is toch een mooie opzoekding hoor, alles maar ook alles vind je daarop... nu moet ik een woord verzinnen en weet niet direct iets uit te vinden... zal er eens een nachtje over slapen se

----------


## Raimun

> meiden, google is toch een mooie opzoekding hoor, alles maar ook alles vind je daarop... nu moet ik een woord verzinnen en weet niet direct iets uit te vinden... zal er eens een nachtje over slapen se


Hej Christel.....
't is wel 'n héle lange nacht geworden !!  :Wink: 

Beginnen we maar met : "" kouten "".........
hoe noemen onze noorderburen deze bezigheid ..??? :Confused:

----------


## Flogiston

Ik, als noorderbuur, ken het woord kouten in de betekenis: keuvelen, klessebessen.

Ik weet natuurlijk niet of onze zuiderburen dezelfde betekenis toekennen aan dit woord...

----------


## Raimun

inderdaad dat is het .."" wij zijn van het zelfde verstand !! "" :Wink:  ...nog zoiets

----------


## sietske763

OK, nu is nl weer aan de beurt.

onder ieder slakje zout leggen

----------


## Flogiston

Hee, die ken ik niet!

Op iedere slak zout leggen, die ken ik dan weer wel.

Zou dat net zoiets zijn als een sport beoefenen? In het grootste deel van Nederland zit je bijvoorbeeld op hockey; maar in Brabant zit je onder hockey.

----------


## Raimun

met zout kan je 'n slakje oplossen ! 

dus :: ...""ieder probleempje oplossen ""?????

----------


## Flogiston

Nee.

Zijn er andere zuiderburen die een poging willen wagen?

----------


## sietske763

jij hebt gelijk.....nu nog een nieuwe uitdrukking/gezegde/woord
officieel is B aan zet......anders nemen wij het toch weer over.....

----------


## sietske763

nou ja zeg,
we zijn allen tegelijk aan het reageren..
ik wacht nu even..

----------


## Raimun

> jij hebt gelijk.....nu nog een nieuwe uitdrukking/gezegde/woord
> officieel is B aan zet......anders nemen wij het toch weer over.....


verklaar je nader sietske !! ..wie heeft gelijk ??

----------


## sietske763

flogiston antwoordde goed,
het hele kleine verschil zit m in welk deel van NL je woont,
het hele antwoord is;
overal over zeuren/muggeziften

----------


## sietske763

oh haha zie nu pas dat flo ""nee"" zegt en dat ik dus mezelf geantwoord heb!

----------


## christel1

van een mug een olifant maken ..... 
voor iedereen : fleus

----------


## sietske763

fleus .........windje??(flatus)

----------


## Flogiston

"fleus" zegt me helemaal niets.

Doet me hooguit denken aan "vlees". Sommige mensen zeggen "zeuven" als ze "zeven" bedoelen (en het is me een raadsel waarom ze dan wel "negen" zeggen en geen "neugen"), dus misschien is "fleus" wel "vleus", als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

----------


## christel1

nee nee zoek nog maar rustig een beetje verder allemaal hoor....

----------


## christel1

en 't is een woord dat bestaat hoor....

----------


## sietske763

straks.
later.
(google)

----------


## Raimun

Makak ?? ......( nu word ik wel hééél stout hoor foeiii  :Wink:  )

is wel in sommige kringen 'n gebruikelijke uitspraak !

----------


## jolanda27

Raimun, is dat een aap?

----------


## Flogiston

Nee, een makaak is een aap.

----------


## sietske763

nou....een A minder.....dus ipv een aap een aapje

----------


## Flogiston

Of een ap. Net als in je telefoon.

----------


## Raimun

het is persoons gebonden ....(

----------


## sietske763

rasitisch scheldwoord

----------


## Raimun

dat is het ....

( moest het iemand tegen de borst stoten , sorry ..soms kan ik het niet laten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

nu NL weer

stoete

----------


## Flogiston

Eh - ik dacht dat je een Nederlands woord zou noemen...  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

stoete .... ( stout ? ..of waaghals ?? )

----------


## Flogiston

Tja, als ik een gokje mag wagen... Volgens mij is het een dialectwoord, of een heel oud woord dat bijna nergens nog wordt gebruikt.

Het doet me denken aan een stoeterij, en dat is een paardenfokkerij. Ik gok daarom dat een stoete een raspaard is.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik denk dat "stoete" een brood is.

----------


## sietske763

jolanda heeft gelijk, het is een plak brood

----------


## Raimun

.." mik "" ?? hint : xxx xxxxx

----------


## jolanda27

Dat is ook een ander woord voor brood. Althans in Brabant zeggen we vaker; Pak jij de "mik" even?

----------


## christel1

Wie gaat nu het volgende woord plaatsen ? Volgens mij is Jo nu aan de beurt zeker ?

----------


## jolanda27

Wat dacht je van; Houdoe  :Big Grin: 

Da's wel een makkelijke.

----------


## Raimun

> Dat is ook een ander woord voor brood. Althans in Brabant zeggen we vaker; Pak jij de "mik" even?


Hier is dat : wit brood !! ( mik )

----------


## Raimun

""houdoe""......
hoi hoi ...doeiii....daaaag ....'k zen d'er mee weg zelle !!....hasta la vista !!

houw dich good .... :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Hier is dat : wit brood !! ( mik )


 Als het beestje maar een naam heeft!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> Als het beestje maar een naam heeft!


beter is het als het " goed smaakt " !!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Aha, wat dacht je van "hoofdkaas" dan? Weet je wat dat is?  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

ja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

het vorige antw. was voor de grap  :Wink: 

"" hoofdkaas "" ....wij zeggen " hudkies " of "preskop "
gemaakt van varkenskop / pootjes / is gelatine vorm gegoten !! 
''met serieus wat azijn en mosterd erop lekker !!

----------


## jolanda27

Helemaal goed Raimun,
Hier zeggen ze ook wel "zult" ertegen. 

Ook lekker op roggebrood,  :Big Grin: 
Wordt ook wel eens geserveerd bij een Brabantse koffietafel.

----------


## Raimun

@ Jolanda ..
de Brabanders en de Limburgers hebben blijkbaar veel met elkaar gemeen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

> @ Jolanda ..
> de Brabanders en de Limburgers hebben blijkbaar veel met elkaar gemeen


Dat denk ik ook.  :Wink: 

Ik woon al behoorlijk lang in Limburg tegenwoordig, dus ik kan er over meepraten.

----------


## Raimun

> Dat denk ik ook. 
> 
> Ik woon al behoorlijk lang in Limburg tegenwoordig, dus ik kan er over meepraten.


links of rechts van de Maas ? 
dan zijn we zo ongeveer ' buren '  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ja, wat zal ik zeggen? Grapje  :Big Grin: 

Links van de maas, het is mooi wonen hier (gemeente Leudal)

----------


## Raimun

in Grathem heb ik familie wonen ..de wereld is klein hé  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Wat dacht je van "schotelslet" klinkt heel ondeugend maar is het niet.

----------


## jolanda27

Raimun, inderdaad, dat blijkt wel weer. 

Dat is niet eens zo ver van mij vandaan.

----------


## Raimun

"schotelslet" ..........vaatdoek ...
hier zeggen ze "schotelsplak " of "schoteldook " ...
wat 'n taaltje hé haha !!

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, inderdaad, dat blijkt wel weer. 
> 
> Dat is niet eens zo ver van mij vandaan.


mijn grootmoeder woont in Kessenich ..ik ken die streek vrij goed 
zij is afkomstig van Echt .. :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Weet nog een leuke, wat is een "schuifspangel" ?

Nou de wereld wordt echt klein. Leuk. Ik vind het hier erg mooi wonen, er is nog veel natuur.

----------


## Raimun

"" schuifspangel "...?

Mijn grijze massa (kleintje  :Wink: ) is in het gezelschap van die "plofpaashazen " :Wink: 
heb geen flauw vermoeden !!  :Mad: 

eventueel iets om in de haren te steken ??

----------


## christel1

bestaat dat woord wel ? Niet te vinden op google.... een hint misschien ???

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Christel,
Raimun zat in de goede richting. Het is limburgs dialect en betekent; schuifspeldje, voor in de haren dus. 

Christel, reageer morgen nog, ben te moe nu,liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

ha dat is hetgene dat ik hier elke dag van de grond mag rapen wat mijn dochter heel veel gebruikt en altijd uit haar haar valt en mama het dan in de stofzuiger krijgt en ik de creep van krijg.... tof zelle, moest het nu elke keer een euro zijn dan had ik zeker al 1000 euro verdiend hoor....

----------


## Flogiston

Schuifspangel klinkt als een mengeling van het Nederlandse schuifspeld en het Duitse Haarspange.

----------


## christel1

ik ken niet goed duits, 't zal dat zijn zeker ????

----------


## jolanda27

Iets wat je hier heel veel hoort is: Enne?

Doe een gooi!

----------


## christel1

en wat ?????

----------


## jolanda27

> en wat ?????


Christel,
Hier zeggen ze dat als je iemand tegenkomt, het betekent in feite;
Hoe gaat het met je?

----------


## christel1

wij voegen daar meestal aan toe enne hoe ist....

----------


## jolanda27

Christel, bedenk jij er maar weer een....

----------


## christel1

oei dat wordt moeilijk hoor...... 
sleur .......

----------


## jolanda27

> oei dat wordt moeilijk hoor...... 
> sleur .......


Ik denk dat daar mee bedoelt wordt: Iets dat je zo vaak doet dat het vervelend geworden is. Een sleur geworden.

----------


## dotito

Heb er hier eentje ra ra wel voor de Nederlanders hé!

Het hangt mijne nikkel uit? en raden niet google....

----------


## christel1

jeezes nu mag ik niet meer meespelen DO.... maar ik weet het toch hoor maar zal ze laten sudderen in hun sop ...

----------


## dotito

Laat ze maar eens goed sudderen..... :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Do, betekent dat; Het hangt me de keel uit?  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Jaaaaaaa dat is.... het het hangt mijn voeten of mijn keel uit correct  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Nu is het terug aan jullie?? :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik weet nog wel een leuke.

Edde gij nog wa te ver'apzakke? 

Zo nu mogen jullie weer even zweten.  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

te eten of zoiets ? krijg er noch kop noch staart aan...

----------


## jolanda27

Ik zal een hint geven, het is Brabants dialect.

Heb jij nog wat te ........

----------


## gossie

@ Jolanda

Betekend het: "Heb jij nog wat te eten"

Ik ben geen zuiderling, en ken dit dialect niet. Wel een hollander, maar een westerling  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

te "verkopen" ????

----------


## jolanda27

Ik zal jullie verlossen;

Edde gij nog wa te ver'apzakke? betekent: Heb jij nog wat te verhapstukken?

(heb jij nog wat te doen?)  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Dit was dialect. Mag ik er één inbrengen die (bij mijn weten dan) gewoon Nederlands is, maar die in onbruik is geraakt?

_Een schip met zure appelen._

Wat wordt daarmee bedoeld?

----------


## Raimun

zwaar regenweer op komst....!

----------


## Flogiston

Helemaal goed!

Een schip met zure appelen is een zware, donkere regenwolk. Fijn dat er nog mensen zijn die deze mooie uitdrukking kennen!

Nu weer een Belgisch woord of uitdrukking?

----------


## Raimun

"" de 12° man achter je hebben "" ....(..voetbalsport ...

----------


## christel1

zegggg van voetbal ken ik nu echt niks se...

----------


## Raimun

> zegggg van voetbal ken ik nu echt niks se...


ik ook niet !!  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Die twaalfde man, dat zal dan wel de scheidsrechter zijn?


Serieus, ik denk dat als je de twaalfde man achter je hebt, dat je dan zelf helemaal achteraan loopt. Die twaalfde man is er immers niet. Met andere woorden: je bent de laatste, je bent traag van begrip.

----------


## Raimun

.."".Het publiek met je mee hebben !! ."" ... is de betekenis

----------


## Flogiston

Geen idee of dit een streekwoord is. Ik denk dat gossie het wel zal kennen, maar zou de rest het ook kennen?

Ik heb het over:

knutten

----------


## christel1

knutten : soort van mug

----------


## jolanda27

Ik zou het echt niet weten.  :Confused:

----------


## Flogiston

Christel heeft het goed!

Een knut is inderdaad een soort mug. Heel klein. Je ziet ze in de buurt van zoet water als grote wolken. Je denkt dat ze alleen maar in die wolk wat rondhangen, maar de volgende ochtend zit je vol met rode bulten die veel groter zijn dan die kleine knutjes, en die bulten jeuken enorm.

Veel mensen hebben er nog nooit van gehoord, daarom dacht ik dat het misschien een streekgebonden woord zou zijn.

----------


## christel1

Flo hier zie je ook zo'n speciaal soort mug waar mijn ventje woont, is precies een kruising tussen een mug en een vlieg en steken zelfs door je t-shirt heen als je buiten in de tuin aan het werken bent en aan het zweten bent en je krijgt er echt heel grote bulten van die enorm jeuken, echt niet normaal te noemen, en ze zijn zwart van kleur en veel groter dan een normale mug, wij noemen ze bosmuggen maar moet nu wel zeggen, hij woont hier ook wel aan het water en het zijn geen dazen. En Flo, je vindt bijna alles op googel, ook knutten... 
nu een woord gaan uitvinden se... 
van kroemenaus gebauren :

----------


## Flogiston

Grappig - dan zijn Belgische knutten toch anders dan Nederlandse knutten. Bij ons zijn het juist minikleine beestjes, ongeveer zo groot als onweersvliegjes (even aannemende dat de Belgen daaronder wel hetzelfde verstaan als de Nederlanders). Je denkt dat ze braaf in hun wolk blijven en dat je veilig bent als je op drie meter afstand zo'n wolk passeert - maar dat klopt niet...

Wat jouw uitdrukking betekent zou ik echt niet weten.

----------


## Raimun

van kroemenaus gebauren ....doen of je neus bloedt (van krommenaas gebaren

----------


## christel1

allé nu is het terug aan Raimun

----------


## Raimun

Wat is 'n ..."" maalplak "..

----------


## lunae

Dit topic is precies een beetje stilgevallen.
Een maalplak is een zakdoek dacht ik.
Dan geef ik de nederlanders nog wat typische belgische woorden, weet niet of ze al geweest zijn?
Een tournevis
en poepgelei
en marginaal

Als ik met nederlanders spreek zijn dit meestal de struikelwoorden! jullie moeten je toch afvragen over wat ik spreek he, maar deze woorden zijn me allemaal al eens in een gesprek voorgekomen en bij de nederlanders zie je dan de grootste vraagtekens!

----------


## christel1

Een schroevendraaier, poepgelei dat kan ik zelfs niet als belg en marginaal ja dat is iemand die aan de rand van de samenleving leeft, zoals een mottige jeans of iemand die een rode broek draagt met daarop een fluo groen hemd of zo (alhoewel, nu is het mode)....

----------


## lunae

peopgelei noemen we ook wel en ik weet ni of ik het juist schrijf.. sjroep weet ge het nu?

----------


## christel1

Nee zegt me niks eerlijk gezegd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neeeee ik weet het niet Lunae....help ons... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Gevonden : perensiroop of luikse siroop (smeer je op je boterham en heeft niks met poep te maken, ja dat je er makkelijker kan van poepen/kakken)

----------


## lunae

Allen naar de winkel om luikse stroop te kopen, echt lekker op een boke ( boterham) of heerlijk op een pannekoek!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke dames bedankt.....ik koop dus maar Hollandse Stroop...zalig op een pannenkoek of wat dan ook.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

dus peopgelei= stroop...
tournevis= ?

Raimun: wat is maalplak? allez manneke ben je daar? groetjes... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Eigenlijk moet je het zo zien, je spreekt het wel tournevis uit maar het komt van de woorden : tourne à vis : tourne van het werkwoord tourner (frans) à (gewoon tussenvoegsel) en vis van vijs (schroef) en dan kom je aan dat woord, schroevendraaier of tourne à vis om het op zijn frans te zeggen en in het dialect geef me neer keer nen tournevis :-) en hollandse stroop of luikse stroop is niet echt vergelijkbaar. Misschien toch eens kijken in de winkel naar luikse stroop of sirop de liège lol, wat maken we het weer moeilijk. Maar ja je kent me he ?

----------


## Raimun

> Oke dames bedankt.....ik koop dus maar Hollandse Stroop...zalig op een pannenkoek of wat dan ook....
> 
> dus peopgelei= stroop...
> tournevis= ?
> 
> Raimun: wat is maalplak? allez manneke ben je daar? groetjes...


maalplak :  zakdoek 
komt van : "" maal "" is 'n broekzak 
"" plak "" is 'n doek , zoals 'n schoteldoek ...of zoals hier ook gezegd wordt...schotelvod !!

----------


## Raimun

Als jullie dan toch willen zoeken ..::

Wat is : "" bakkemouzenvlaai "" ?? .....

----------


## lunae

Ik denk dat ze weer verloren zijn bij je schoteldoek  :Smile:  hihi hmm hebben we nog gekke woorden? Wat me altijd opvalt als ik met nederlanders babbel is dat ze meestal zeggen : je mag jij zeggen hoor  :Smile:  omdat wij spreken met gij en ge en u enzo, klinkt goddelijk voor hen denk ik  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

nog eentje ::

wat is :: 'n mombakkes ..??

----------


## christel1

mombakkes : iets wat je op je bakkes zet als het carnaval is ????  :Big Grin:

----------


## witkop

Ik ken er nog wel eentje
oetloeren

----------


## Raimun

> Ik ken er nog wel eentje
> oetloeren


bespieden ?.....kijken hoe iemand 'n werkje opknapt ?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Raimun, wat is mumbakkes precies? (de bladzijde hiervoor) Witkop begint met oetloeren...hahahaha...

Ik wil het weten!!!!! lalalalala wie helpt mij??? als het in een zin gezegd wordt kun je nog gokken wat het is, maar als men de woorden apart zegt dan weet ik het niet in dit geval!!!. :Embarrassment:

----------


## witkop

Ik zal er een zin van maken
de moos oetloeren

----------


## Raimun

> Ik zal er een zin van maken
> de moos oetloeren


Hei wittekop.. "" moos"" poten veer hiej in den hoof ..;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> Hey Raimun, wat is mumbakkes precies? (de bladzijde hiervoor) Witkop begint met oetloeren...hahahaha...
> 
> Ik wil het weten!!!!! lalalalala wie helpt mij??? als het in een zin gezegd wordt kun je nog gokken wat het is, maar als men de woorden apart zegt dan weet ik het niet in dit geval!!!.


"" mombakkes " ....
komt van : 

"" mom "... masker ...of ..gemaskerde ...
"" bakkes "" ...gezicht 

dus : gemaskerd gezicht !! ...
(sommigen hebben dat enkel maar tijdens de carnavaldagen !! anderen lopen er het hele jaar mee rond !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## witkop

De moos oetloeren
Betekent.................
Je moet uitkijken
En nee,geen moos wat we planten in de tuin

Ik heb nog een oud woord
trampelmoes

----------


## Wijsneusje

> De moos oetloeren
> Betekent.................
> Je moet uitkijken
> En nee,geen moos wat we planten in de tuin
> 
> Ik heb nog een oud woord
> trampelmoes



geen idee !! ( ..of trampoline ???? )

----------


## witkop

Trampelen is trippelen
moes is muis
dus trampelend muisje

----------


## Raimun

Nog eentje ...

Den ouwe zit op den den .

----------

